# Snake Charmer 2 parts



## gospicker (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a Snake charmer 2 and I need some parts, ( firing pin spring, release latch spring, extractor, and it's spring and pin, and trigger guard). None of the sites I have found have any. Can anyone help me? I will pay shipping also. Thanks. I am a new guy on the block.
.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 5, 2019)

Numrich is your best bet


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 5, 2019)

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/gun-manufacturer/h-koon-inc/snake-charmer-ii


----------



## gospicker (Oct 9, 2019)

Everything is out of stock at Numrich and Koon. Any other ideas?


----------



## transfixer (Oct 10, 2019)

gospicker said:


> Everything is out of stock at Numrich and Koon. Any other ideas?



   There are some parts on ebay,   just search for snake charmer shotgun parts, 

   I've been pleasantly surprised by finding some hard to find gun parts on ebay from time to time.


----------

